# Fun Shih Tzu haircuts?



## Lincoln Love

*Flickr?*

Have you looked on Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing I always find great pics there.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Lion cut like a PWD.


----------



## Spencer

Lincoln Love said:


> Have you looked on Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing I always find great pics there.


 I'm an avid lover of flickr... I post my babies pictures there regularly... however I guess I'm not searching with the correct words, because nothing spectacular came back... just normal looking trims, and a few shave downs.


----------



## Purley

I have two Shih-tzus. Sam has long ear and tail feathers. This is him - I think its a cute haircut. Its short and all I have to do is brush his ears and tail.


----------



## Purley

My other dog is Tyson and his haircut suits his name. He is a rough tough dog and his ears and tail got so matted, he had to have short hair on his ears and tail. We liked the look so much - it really suits his personality - so he always has the same haircut. He does agility and loves it.


----------



## spoospirit

Purley said:


> I have two Shih-tzus. Sam has long ear and tail feathers. This is him - I think its a cute haircut. Its short and all I have to do is brush his ears and tail.


_

Purley, this clip is absolutely adorable on Sam and sounds easy to maintain._


----------



## frostfirestandards

This is my favorite haircut on a shih-tzu I just call it "the Sailor" the dog in the picture is named Sailor. He is my friend Dianne's CH boy and is a total sweetie, but I digress, It is pretty much a 7 on the back, and legs left long, but blended in like a lamb clip I guess, we also give him a little bit longer teddy bear head, but take his chin short


----------



## partial2poodles

They look cute with a flash of color on the tail too.


----------



## Spencer

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!

We all liked Tyson's short ears, but we loved Sam's long ones! All three of us unanimously agreed that we love Sailor's beard... so we're trying to figure out if she can incorporate that into his new cut. We're all torn over here!


----------



## WonderPup

*Another option with a beard.*

Here is what I did this morning to a poor matted shih tzu puppy. Not what I was going do but I for one think it's kind of cute, the owner disagreed of course. She used to seeing him in full coat. Oh well, next time she'll brush him maybe?

I was trying to save his face but his cheeks where to matted (oh and he bites for brushing, how nice) so I clipper them like you might do a on poodle. Also clippered in fronf of his eyes b/c that was matted and crusted with junk. Poor thing. Anyway, then he has a little beard up front and off with the matted ears. I scissored the topknot by hand kind of the way you may round it off on a poodle, except obviously you can't treat the hair exactly the same since it doesn't stand well on it's own. 

Personally I think it's cuter in person than in the photos, he was doing weird things in his photo with his ears. I would like to see him keep this type of face with a slightly longer body so she didn't look so scrawny. Next time maybe.









I thought of this thread while I was going him haha so I took a photo.


----------

